# geoman updates his recall info



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

i checked his website a few minutes ago and notice he has explained the problem with the batteries in more detail


# What are the issues with the batteries?
We have received three reports of the original Magicshine MJ-808/MJ-818 battery pack (i.e., the one that is shrink-wrapped and enclosed in a nylon-velcro sleeve) overheating and causing fires. The fires have resulted in some property damage, but thankfully none of the reported incidents involved any personal injuries. Although we have not received any reports of overheating or fires associated with the Magicshine battery pack that is enclosed in a metal container inserted into a fabric sleeve (included with MJ-816 lightsets and more recent MJ-808 lightsets), we have the same safety concerns about the battery packs in the metal containers. Our engineering consultants have determined that these two Magicshine battery packs raise potential safety and reliability concerns (e.g., the inclusion of different lithium-ion cell models within the same battery pack).

# Which battery packs are included in the recall?
All of the Magicshine battery packs that Geomangear sold between June 2009 and November 2010, including all battery packs sold with the MJ-808 and MJ-816 headlight sets and the MJ-818 taillight sets, are included in the recall. The MJ-808 and MJ-818 batteries are either shrink-wrapped and enclosed in a nylon-velcro case or enclosed in a metal canister inserted into a fabric sleeve. The MJ-816 batteries are all enclosed in the metal canister inserted into a fabric sleeve. Geomangear has not sold any of Magicshine's newest battery packs that are enclosed in a hard plastic case, and our engineers have not evaluated those new Magicshine battery packs that other retailers may be offering for sale. Thus, the newest Magicshine battery packs in the hard plastic case are not included in our recall.

# What should I do with my battery now?
If your battery has been discharged, we recommend that you store it outside in a safe, protected place away from combustible materials (e.g., on concrete). If your battery has been charged recently, we recommend that you connect your battery pack to the light/torch and operate the light until the battery has discharged its power. It is important that you stay close by to monitor the lightset while you are discharging the battery. After you have discharged the battery, store the battery outside in a safe, protected place away from combustible materials. Your recall notice will give more information about the return or disposal of the battery.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Good update, thanks.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

#1 - thanks to geoman for being a responsible retailer
#2 - I discharged my battery today by taking it on a ride


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2007)

Given that older Magicshines have no thermal protection, you might want to have a fan blowing air across the light while discharging your battery. Or you could always go for a ride as gticlay did  .

In some tests I ran on early Magicshine models, the case of the light would heat up to close to 90 degrees C. I shudder to think how hot the LED got, given the poor thermal path between LED and the case.

I wonder how Geoman is going to collect these? Send a bomb disposal truck around the country? With Lithium Polymer batteries the recommended way of disposing of them is to discharge them as low as you can in your equipment and then dunk them in a bucket of salt water. But I'm not sure that would work right with the Magicshine batteries given they have a protection PCB built in and LiPoly batteries have nothing but raw cells.

Mark


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

So any idea on when the recall is going to happen?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting the recall info update fellas, we are following through on the replacement battery and expediting the recall process wherever we can. As soon as we have more info we will get it on the Recall page http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=recall



steadyflow said:


> So any idea on when the recall is going to happen?


----------



## rox (Aug 30, 2008)

any word on the newer style battery packs enclosed in the aluminum extrusion with the voltage display?


----------



## xprmntlav8r (May 3, 2010)

Another update - Sounds like we're getting closer to a replacement battery pack.

email inquiry to Geoman - "Is there yet a replacement battery recommendation for the MagicShine light?"

Response by Geoman:

We are now in the testing phase of the new battery manufacturing. If all goes well and the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission approves the replacement battery, we will be able to start production soon. It's going to be a really nice battery and a dramatic improvement over the current battery pack in terms of quality and performance.

We have just submitted our recall plan to the CPSC. Once they approve the plan, we will be able to start sending recall notices (by both email and postal mail).

Please check our Recall webpage regularily for updates:
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=recall

Thanks,
Geoman


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

Still discharging my lights couple times a week.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Yep*



RBrady said:


> Still discharging my lights couple times a week.


Thx,:thumbsup:

John


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

RBrady said:


> Still discharging my lights couple times a week.


 me too.....at least once per week whether it needs it or not


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Any more info?
I'm (we are) now into DST and no longer need lights for commute -


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the spam


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We are right on track according to the Timeline that we published on our site.

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19



highdelll said:


> Any more info?
> I'm (we are) now into DST and no longer need lights for commute -


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> We are right on track according to the Timeline that we published on our site.
> 
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19


Any chance of getting the replacement batteries soon? We have a 12hr race May 21 that I'd like to have lights for.


----------



## shuffles (Oct 7, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> We are right on track according to the Timeline that we published on our site.
> 
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19


Yes, but there is no ETA listed for when we're going to receive your e-mail or a new battery. What are the expected dates for these pending steps?

Receive approval from CPSC for our recall plan.
Contract with Recall administration company. Setup recall process to comply with CPSC. 
Send out recall notices.
Receive replacement battery packs (expecting first shipment end of April)
Send out replacement battery packs in phases. Our engineering consultant has determined that the oldest battery packs pose the greatest safety risk, so those will be replaced first.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The dates are based on CPSC approval of the final stages of the plan, once we have that we can send out the recall notices



shuffles said:


> Yes, but there is no ETA listed for when we're going to receive your e-mail or a new battery. What are the expected dates for these pending steps?
> 
> Receive approval from CPSC for our recall plan.
> Contract with Recall administration company. Setup recall process to comply with CPSC.
> ...


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> We are right on track according to the Timeline that we published on our site.
> 
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19


I love how all the checks that are complete have the specific dates, but all the future ones just say 'pending.'


----------



## shuffles (Oct 7, 2008)

That's my point. I think Geoman is working in good faith, but when he says "_We are right on track according to the Timeline that we published on our site_" *the fact is that there is no timeline posted*, except for tasks that are already complete. We need dates for the next steps as well, even if they are best guesses.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

By the time we get new batteries these lights will be antiquated, LOL. It will be like showing up to tomorrows trailride rocking a Niterider Trailrat 10 watt halogen with a NIMH battery pack.



I realize the recall process is slow and there are lots of legal hoops to jump through, and that we aren't really owed a damn thing however. Hopefully they will arrive in time for the next night riding season after summer is over. If not, I still got my 100 dollars worth, and I can pretty easily buy a fresh new battery pack. We all basically got what we expected, didn't we?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

It is easy to stay on a timeline that is created after the fact. Geoman has a history of underestimating timelines on launches so this is no surprise.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Whine And Cheese*

I know I'm going to regret this post......

All I hear is"WAH, WAH, WAH".:madman:

Thx
John


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am back to using the 
M/S I can not wate any more
More It's been five months and still waiting I have been charging the battery's in the house
I know what the recall said but I am not wating any more and will just
Use the hell out of these lights


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't believe you've been waiting to begin with, I never quit using any of mine.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> I can't believe you've been waiting to begin with, I never quit using any of mine.


 +1 I am so glad Geoman is recalling these POS batteries I already have 2 out of 6 of the newer style batteries gone to sh*t and didn't work at all after a couple of months..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Update
We just got confirmation from the Recall Administration Firm that we are expecting the recall notices to begin going out April 15th. Our timeline has been updated to reflect the changes.

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19



Rakuman said:


> +1 I am so glad Geoman is recalling these POS batteries I already have 2 out of 6 of the newer style batteries gone to sh*t and didn't work at all after a couple of months..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

GEO

Is there anything we need to do or will we just be notified automatically.

Also, I think I read a while back that this includes the Single track store?

Thx

MB


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

So are these Open Light packs that are already for sale on the site the solution to the recall battery and will they be your standard pack going forward in the future?

For some reason I thought you said they were temporary and the recalls would be with the final pack you planned to carry.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

picassomoon said:


> So are these Open Light packs that are already for sale on the site the solution to the recall battery and will they be your standard pack going forward in the future?
> 
> For some reason I thought you said they were temporary and the recalls would be with the final pack you planned to carry.


Recall FAQs
BATTERY RECALL - FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS   

1. What do I need to do to be included in the recall? 
If you are a GeoManGear customer who bought a Magicshine light set from us, you will receive a recall notice by both email and postal mail after the Safety Commission has approved our voluntary recall plan. If your contact information has changed, please contact us using the CONTACT form and select Subject:Customer Contact Information Changes.   

2. Which battery packs are included in the recall?  
All of the Magicshine battery packs that GeoManGear sold between June 2009 and November 2010, including all battery packs sold with the MJ-808 and MJ-816 headlight sets and the MJ-818 taillight sets, are included in the recall.  

3. What should I do with my battery now?
Please retain your battery pack. We recommend that you store it outside in a safe, protected place away from combustible materials (e.g., on concrete). Please be sure to keep all other parts of the light set, including the light head and the charger, because only the battery pack is being recalled. Your recall notice will give more information about the return or disposal of the battery.   

4. Other Magicshine dealers are selling "new batteries." Why isn't GeoManGear selling these batteries and sending them as replacements?
To best of our knowledge the "new" battery packs offered by other Magicshine dealers have not been tested in the U.S., and in our opinion the new China-built packs may not be an improvement in safety or performance. Our replacement packs will be designed, manufactured, and tested by U.S. company. Customer safety and satisfaction are our top concerns!  

5. Why aren't you using the Open Light Systems battery pack for the recall?
The U.S. Consumer Products Safety Commission requires that our approved replacement battery pack remedy be the same for all customers. To be able to get the large number of U.S. CPSC approved packs necessary, the only solution was to have them produced by a US manufacturer. Our pack will include a hard plastic housing and superior engineering making it one of the finest available.

6. Why do you still carry Magicshine products?  
Because the issues we've had with Magicshine are with their battery packs, not their light heads or chargers, and because we still believe that the Magicshine light set provides great performance and value. To address our battery concerns, we embarked on an exhaustive search for a high- quality, top-value battery pack to replace the Magicshine battery. We finally identified a promising candidate: Totex, a California-based manufacturer of top quality Li-ion batteries for medical devices and other high-end products. In fact, we were so impressed by what we saw that, for the first time in our company's history, we're putting our GeoManGear name on a new product.  

7. What makes the new GeoManGear battery pack so exciting?  
For starters, the new GeoManGear 4.5Ah battery pack is fully and safely compatible with the Magicshine 900 and 1400 light heads. In addition, each battery pack is UN/DOT transportation tested, features Panasonic Li-ion battery cells, includes a "smart" protection circuit board with both charging termination and charging temperature control features, and comes in a functional, V-0 rated hard plastic housing. For quality, safety, and performance, there's nothing in its class that will touch the new GeoManGear battery pack. And yes, we'll rest easily -- and so will you -- knowing that it will have been approved by the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission.   

8. I didn't buy my Magicshine light from GeoManGear. Will I be covered by the GeoManGear recall program?
We are only providing replacement battery packs to customers who purchased from GeoManGear. If you purchased from a different dealer, you will need to contact your dealer for a solution.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Hm, ok, well is the recall pack _only_ being used for recalls or will it also be offered for retail sale? Or will the Open Light packs be the retail pack?


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow! I just read this entire thread, amazing. Good job on handling this GeoManGear.

Shannon


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Shannon, the team has been working diligently on this basically since you and I chatted at 24 Hours of Fury in Phoenix last year.

Cheers Reade



BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Wow! I just read this entire thread, amazing. Good job on handling this GeoManGear.
> 
> Shannon


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Picasso
We will be offering both the Open-Light Systems (OLS) packs and the new GeoManGear packs for sale in the future. We are also stocking the OLS Lupine compatible packs for those Lupine customers who would like a high capacity alternative. :thumbsup:



picassomoon said:


> Hm, ok, well is the recall pack _only_ being used for recalls or will it also be offered for retail sale? Or will the Open Light packs be the retail pack?


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

circusubet said:


> I know I'm going to regret this post......
> 
> All I hear is"WAH, WAH, WAH".:madman:
> 
> ...


If that post made you feel better you need to GO RIDE


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi Picasso
> We will be offering both the Open-Light Systems (OLS) packs and the new GeoManGear packs for sale in the future. We are also stocking the OLS Lupine compatible packs for those Lupine customers who would like a high capacity alternative. :thumbsup:


Great news, thanks!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> Thanks Shannon, the team has been working diligently on this basically since you and I chatted at 24 Hours of Fury in Phoenix last year.
> 
> Cheers Reade


Hi Reade,

I come out to AZ pretty much monthly for shop visits and demo rides, what would you think about doing a joint Baja Designs/Geoman demo night ride sometime in the near future?

Shannon


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Shannon

Sounds like a great opportunity for folks to test a bunch of different products, let me know when you are planning that trip and we'll see what we can lineup.

Cheers Reade



BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Hi Reade,
> 
> I come out to AZ pretty much monthly for shop visits and demo rides, what would you think about doing a joint Baja Designs/Geoman demo night ride sometime in the near future?
> 
> Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey Shannon
> 
> Sounds like a great opportunity for folks to test a bunch of different products, let me know when you are planning that trip and we'll see what we can lineup.
> 
> Cheers Reade


Very cool, email me at [email protected] and we can talk a little more about it. I have a baby due in early May so my travels will be limited for a while, but it'd be great to do some planning.

I look forward to speaking with you.

Shannon


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Are you going to be at Sea Otter?*



GEOMAN said:


> Update
> We just got confirmation from the Recall Administration Firm that we are expecting the recall notices to begin going out April 15th. Our timeline has been updated to reflect the changes.
> 
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19


Sounds like a great opportunity to do some pack exchanges, and meet the man in meatspace... shake your hand, thank you personally for backing up what you sell.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We have so much work this week getting this off the ground we did not signup for the Sea Otter. We have a list of events that we plan on attending that will be published shortly. We are planning on attending and racing 12 hours of Temecula in June, we are hoping to catchup with some of our Socal friends that weekend. Thanks for the support:thumbsup:



pimpbot said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity to do some pack exchanges, and meet the man in meatspace... shake your hand, thank you personally for backing up what you sell.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Reade,
I purchased one of your lights through The Single Track Store. You were very helpful with instruction and advice after the purchase, thank you.
My light will be covered for a repacement battery as well correct?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Dimitri
Since the businesses were two different entities we are working on The SingleTrack Store customers separately, we expect to have a letter sent out to STS customers within two weeks. Sorry it has been a huge job getting the GeoManGear system up and running.



dimitrin said:


> Hi Reade,
> I purchased one of your lights through The Single Track Store. You were very helpful with instruction and advice after the purchase, thank you.
> My light will be covered for a repacement battery as well correct?


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you for the follow up, and for all the new development to make a great light even better. Good job!


----------

